# Maximium Nutrition Dog food



## chad fenton (Jul 23, 2005)

Has anyone used this dog food. It is Wal- Mart Brand seems to be a pretty good food and a very good price. Also very easy to get. Don't need to drive al over or special order it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2006)

I have used it with good results. Before I switched to it I had called them on it. I don't recall what the percentages were but it does have omega 6 and omega 4 for their skin and coats. I am wanting to say that the omega 6 was around 3.3-3.6 percent and the omega 3 is .45 percent. Also the lady I had on the phone did state that it is suppose to be comparable to Eukanuba PP. Not sure if that was a standard answer to get people to buy it or not.


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

My guys work daily or nearly so (depending on which dog) in season and do great on MN 30/20. Much better than on another highly recommended brand we got talked into trying. Fine endurance, healthy coats, tootsie-roll turds.

And, as you mentioned, convenient. Would have to drive two hours, round trip, for it's big brand twin, Purinia Pro Plan.


----------



## Shayne Hammond (Aug 26, 2003)

Same here Chad. I have been using MN for the last 3 years with great results. 

Can't give a comparison to other foods since I have seen no reason to change thus far.


----------



## h4everything (Dec 29, 2005)

What was the exact name of the food. I am looking to switch from IAMS because my dogs aren't staying as full looking as I like. I was thinking about switching to Eukanuba but it is pretty expensive. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2006)

The exact name is Maxximum Nutrition. I use the performance formula that is %30 protien and %20 fat. The first ingredients are chicken, chicken meal, corn gluten meal and animal fat preserved with mixed tocopherols. It is sold at Walmar and I picked up a bag yesterday for $20.43 for a 40lb bag.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

We used Maximum Nutrition for years with excellent results. OFA's came back excellent, dog's coats were shiny and sleek, full growth potential and females produced well, never losing a pup. We switched to Nutrisource which I think is a better food (no corn) but if it keeps going up in price we will be going back to Maximum Nutrtion.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

I feed the 30/20 with good results as well. I used to feed the Lamb and Rice, and my dogs did terrific on it, then I got the info about taurine deficiency and DCM, so started looking for another dog food. After trying several that my dogs did not do well on, including Innova, I decided to go with this. 

All of the dogs look great, lots of energy, and never any sign of stomach troubles or soft stools.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

hey eleanor,
what's taurine deficiency and dcm?
bobbyb


----------



## webfootkennel of IL (Sep 22, 2005)

We have fed MAX Nutrition for several years, Performance & Puppy. We feed 2 cups AM & 2 Cups PM to all working dogs. Stools look just like Pro-plan, I think it is made in same town as Pro-Plan they wouldn't tell me it was the same plant.

I'm not sure I could ever get a dog fat on this, but they are all working dogs and get trained 2X day plus road work off 4 wheeler so they burn alot of calories.

We just got a pup 4 mos that was on Eukanuba puppy and he looks great, it might be that he is a Patton puppy, but he made the adjustment well to Max Nutrition. All our Clients dogs adjust well to the switch.

I really think for the price $22/40# makes it an affordable Premium


----------



## Targander (Jul 6, 2004)

I would not suggest feeding the Max. Performance to a dog/pup that is still growing. Have done that before and the result was "fallen pasterns" (front ankles). 2 vets said there is not enough "zinc" in the formula for the growth factor needed.

I have switched now to Pro Plan.


----------



## hhlabradors (Mar 18, 2005)

bobbyb said:


> hey eleanor,
> what's taurine deficiency and dcm?
> bobbyb


Bobby,

Sorry for the slow reply. I often forget to read this part of the forum.

Here's a thread on it:

http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...hlight=lamb+rice+diets+dilated+cardiomyopathy


----------

